# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Speedspot bei Roses/Empuriabrava

## moehnesurfer2

Es scheint als eigne sich dieser Spot sehr gut frs Speedsurfen, habe ihn mal angetestet als La Franqui nicht ging:

http://youtu.be/Dfo8LT7bPe4

Gaastra Vapor 2012 5,4
Starboard Isonic 90l 2011
Select Caspar Speed 31

----------


## dannydevil

Seit 26 Jahren fahre ich in diese Bucht ;-)

----------

